# Guten Rutsch!!



## Inken (30. Dez. 2010)

The same procedure as last year? 

Liebe Foris!

Wo ich es doch schon versäumt habe, euch frohe Weihnachten zu wünschen.. oops , möchte ich dann einmal hier den Anfang machen! 

Wir wünschen Euch und Euren Familien für das neue Jahr alles erdenklich Gute, viel Glück und Gesundheit für Zwei- und Vierbeiner und natürlich für unsere Flossenträger!

Bleibt mir alle gesund und munter! Und denkt dran: die wirklich wichtigen Dinge im Leben kann man nicht kaufen, man kann nur versuchen, sie sich zu bewahren.

In diesem Sinne: bewahrt Euch Euer Glück für 2011, ich wünsch es Euch! 

The same procedure as every year! 
:sekt
Happy new year!!


Peter & Inken​


----------



## Andi1104 (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Ich schließe mich an und wünsche euch auch einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für's neue Jahr - Brav bleiben 


Und weiterhin viel Erfolg für das Forum


----------



## mitch (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

hallo zusammen,

:newyear

ja das wünsche ich euch auch

vor allem gesundheit - ohne die nix geht 
​


----------



## Dr.J (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wir wünschen euch und euren Familien ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

:sekt :newyear

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen, Dagmar und Jeanine​


----------



## Christine (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

*

The same procedure as every year!



In diesem Sinne allen Leserinnen und Lesern einen guten Rutsch
in ein frohes, gesundes und erfolgreiches neues Jahr!



Huby & Else

*​


----------



## Martin J (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Ich wünsche euch auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

*  

Ich habe bei der Zukunftsbank aufs Konto 2011,
365 Tage Liebe, Glück und gutes Gelingen im Garten einbezahlt.
Viel Spaß beim Ausgeben und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

 

*​


----------



## Doris (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Hallihallo

Auch wir 
wünschen euch 
einen

 

und.... wie siehts mit euren Vorsätzen für das neue Jahr aus? 



Liebe Grüße aus dem verschneiten und vereisten Rieste 
 Doris, Erwin und Casimir

​


----------



## inge50 (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Hallo,

auch wir wünschen Euch allen einen guten Start ins Neue Jahr  :sekt   :newyear

Liebe Grüße
Inge & Uli


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Hallo,
auch ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches, Gesundes Jahr 2011

:sekt:newyear


----------



## Conny (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Hallo liebe PIMA und alle Foris,

auch von uns :sekt  on  

I will do my very best


----------



## nicki 55 (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

ich schließe mich mit an und wünsche allen einen guten rutsch ins neue
jahr und hoffe das alles etwas besser wird und vor allen dingen unsere lieben:sekt
nachbarn im gartenteich diesen fürchterlichen winter überstehenon
gruß
nicki::newyear


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

*Wünsche euch allen zusammen einen Guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr 2011, kommt gut zusammen mit euren Familien rein!*


----------



## axel (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Ich wünsche Euch auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr   

Wer noch nicht weiß was er sich fürs neue Jahr oder besser ab sofort vornehmen könnte , der kann sich ja mal als Anregung folgende Sendung ansehen 

http://vimeo.com/17716437

lg
axel

:troet2:sekton


----------



## paper (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Wünsche allen ein gesundes, glückliches und erfolgreiches neues Jahr!


----------



## Annett (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Auch wir wünschen allen Hobby-Gartenteichlern einen 

Guten Rutsch in ein glückliches und gesundes Neues Jahr 2011, 

mit ganz viel  , auch wenn es sich manchmal 

ein wenig hinter dem alltäglichen Ärger versteckt. 


Joachim & Annett​


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Für das Jahr *2011*
wünschen wir allen usern und ihren Familien
vor allem *beste Gesundheit*,
aber auch *viel Freude & Spaß an den Teichen*,
und allen das *nötige Quäntchen Glück bei allen anstehenden Unternehmungen*.
Eva-Maria & Harald​


----------



## Dieter (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Moin moin,





ich wünsche allen einen GUTEN RUTSCH ins Jahr 2011 !!!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Für __ Admiral von __ Schneider, Sir Toby und Dear Mister Winterbottom

und natürlich für alle Forianer:

Auch von uns ein schönes, glückliches Jahr 2011, voller schöner Momente und vor allem Gesundheit !

:newyear

Happy New Year, Miss Sofie und Euch allen da draussen an den PC's ​


----------



## Digicat (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

*Guten morgen

Wünsche einen gut Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2011 

:newyear

Viel Gesundheit 

und 

das unseren Teichen dieser Winter keine Opfer entstehen läßt und ein sorgenfreies Jahr bevorsteht



In diesem Sinne ....

on:sekt2

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut​*


----------



## rut49 (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start in das Jahr 2011.
Bleibt alle gesund, damit wir gemeinsam in diesem tollen Forum diskutieren können.
Hier bei uns im Lipperland gibt´s mal wieder Regen auf gefrorenem Boden, da ist es schon fast eine Kunst nicht zu rutschen. Hoffentlich macht der Winter bald mal Pause, ich hab´keine Lust mehr auf 1
:newyear Regina


----------



## hkkleemann (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Hi ihr Lieben,
der Countdown läuft sozusagen!  

Meinen Fischis geht es im kleinen Teich und bei vereister und schneebedeckter Teichoberfläche gut. Der Sprudler tut nach wie vor seinen Dienst und ich bin im ersten Winter als Teichbesitzer schon mal etwas erleichtert. All das auch durch viele gute Tips hier.

Da bleibt mir jetzt erst mal nur eins: Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und in 2011 alles Glück und viel Gesundheit. Den Rest muss sich jeder erarbeiten.  
:smoki

Bis bald wieder mit neuen Ideen und Problemen,
Hans


----------



## Eugen (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

An alle Foris

*A häbbieh nju jiähh aus Franggn*

Viel Glück,Gesundheit,langes Leben
soll der liebe Gott uns geben.

Und wenn ich mir so die Probleme und Fragen
in manchen Freds der letzten Tage angugge,
denke ich doch,daß es uns gut geht.
Auf daß dies weiter so bleibt.


----------



## Dodi (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

*Guten Morgen, Ihr Lieben!*​ 
*Ich wünsche Euch einen guten Rutsch ins*
*Jahr 2011!*
 
*Mögen Euch Glück und Gesundheit*
*immer begleiten!*
 ​


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

_Auch ich möchte allen einen guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2011 wünschen (bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen) und das alle Wünsche für 2011 in Erfüllung gehen._

:newyear:sekt


Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land

Thomas


----------



## cpt.nemo (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Auf daß wir und unsere Flossenfreunde gesund und munter bleiben.
:newyear:sekt


----------



## Koiwahn (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

 Auch ich wünsche allen Foris und Fischis einen Guten und Gesunden start ins neue Jahr :newyear und last euch den :sekt schmecken on


----------



## Zander35 (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Hi,
auch ich wünsche allen hier ein einen guten Rutsch!!!!!!!toll


----------



## Teddy (31. Dez. 2010)

*Neujahrs Glückwunsch*

Hallo an alle Forum Mitglieder
Einen Guten Rutsch und ein Erfolgreiches Neues Jahr für euch und euren Famielien,
wüncht euch von ganzen Herzen 

             Teddy


----------



## Boxerfan (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

Aus Bochum wünscht Euch Allen
     ein frohes  und gesundes 2011
Dietmar


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*



Wir wünschen Euch ein frohes gesundes Jahr 2011 
mit Frieden, Freiheit und Gesundheit, im Kleinen wie im Großen.
Aber wie schon Marius sang: Alle die von Freiheit träumen sollens feiern nicht versäumen ! 
In dem Sinne Euch heute abend, in welcher Form auch immer, einen schönen Silvesterabend ! 

wünschen herzlichst aus Bielefeld 

Nepo und Wuzzel 

P.S. um Mitternacht gibts Sekt vorm Haus


----------



## Springmaus (31. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Guten Rutsch!!*

2


Wünsche allen einen guten

                                     Rutsch ins Jahr 2011

                                                   noch 6 Std. erstmal lekka Essen

                         und dann bissl Feiern

                                   :newyear                                                 on


----------

